# DRI files lawsuit against Wesley Financial



## TUGBrian (Jun 9, 2020)

Wesley Financial Group and Founder Chuck McDowell Sued by Diamond Resorts for Violating Consumer Protection Laws and Scamming Consumers
					

/PRNewswire/ -- Diamond Resorts®, a global leader in the hospitality, vacation ownership and entertainment industries, has filed a federal lawsuit against...




					www.prnewswire.com
				






> LAS VEGAS, June 9, 2020 /PRNewswire/ -- Diamond Resorts®, a global leader in the hospitality, vacation ownership and entertainment industries, has filed a federal lawsuit against Wesley Financial Group, LLC ("Wesley") and its founder and CEO Charles William "Chuck" McDowell, for allegations of fraudulent business practices and false advertising.
> 
> According to the lawsuit filed in the Eastern District of Tennessee, Wesley Financial Group operates as a so-called timeshare "cancellation" company and charges unsuspecting timeshare owners thousands of dollars in upfront fees in exchange for no legitimate service. Wesley does not help the customers it claims to protect, according to the lawsuit, but instead purposefully drives timeshare owners into financial jeopardy and foreclosure.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Jun 9, 2020)

DRI has no business using the terms “fraudulent business practices and false advertising” in a sentence against anyone.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 10, 2020)

While I agree in theory, the reality is that the "exit" firms are really like the burglar that breaks into your home during the funeral of a close loved one. The salt in an obvious wound.


----------



## escanoe (Jun 11, 2020)

Wonder why it is just Diamond suing him? His business must have really been hurting them, because it is hard to imagine this suit being a big PR win for Diamond. I have no love lost for either side in this dispute.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 11, 2020)

It is an interesting pattern that the firms that are fighting the exit firms the most are those that have the worst reputation by inflating maintenance fees which drives resale prices to zero, and then refusing to help their owners exit. The judge may want to look at this pattern.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 12, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> It is an interesting pattern that the firms that are fighting the exit firms the most are those that have the worst reputation by inflating maintenance fees which drives resale prices to zero, and then refusing to help their owners exit. The judge may want to look at this pattern.


Good point. I liked your last sentence.


----------



## WackyLucy (Jun 12, 2020)

escanoe said:


> I have no love lost for either side in this dispute.



Agreed. It's really too bad that *both* of them can't lose in court.

Ironically, I have been hearing Wesley ads on the radio nearly every day lately, with that obnoxious, twangy drawl yammering on about their great and wondrous alleged "services".


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 16, 2020)

CalGalTraveler said:


> It is an interesting pattern that the firms that are fighting the exit firms the most are those that have the worst reputation by inflating maintenance fees which drives resale prices to zero, and then refusing to help their owners exit. The judge may want to look at this pattern.



‘Someone asked you on another thread if you owned within a specific system because you made generalizations about what you believed that company should have done. They asked because you may not have been familiar with the nuances of that particular organization.

‘For the record Diamond resorts does provide an exit for owners and many have taken advantage of that opportunity. They do charge for it and there can be no loan payments or maintenance fees due, but you can exit. I’m no protector of DR, but I do notice a pattern you have with timeshare companies other than yours.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 17, 2020)

@csalter2 I have a close family member who currently owns Diamond (via a TS system acquired by Diamond). FWIW, I also have other close family members who own various systems including MVC. I have been helping them out with their ownerships. I have seen good and bad. Just because I haven't seen the need to share my loved ones situations doesn’t mean I have no basis for my opinion. Have you shared every detail about your loved ones (including parents, brothers, sisters) timeshare ownerships?

BTW…Ownership does not automatically mean one understands nuances. Timeshare owners jump on TUG everyday who have no clue about what they own. My relatives some of whom have owned for more than a decade have no clue about what they own and they value my help; I see plenty of nuances from helping them with their systems and reading TUG that they haven’t seen as owners. Heck I learn new things every day for what I own.


----------

